# Toro 6 horsepower



## Debbie Wilkinson (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a Toro 621e. The belt tensioner spring broke and was laying at the bottom after I took the cover off. I see where the spring goes on the tensioner but I can't figure where and how to install spring brake clip.


Thanks in advance
Debbie


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

how's this? click on picture for full size drawing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Debbie


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Debbie. The screw driver tip shows the tab that fits into the slot in the snow blower frame near the large pulley. Tilt the bracket slightly toward the large pulley, insert the tab into the slot and push toward the small pulley. Insert the spring with the short end facing down into the bracket and stretch the spring over the brake arm.


----------

